

Startup surrealism - shib71
http://xkcd.com/1032/

======
xspence
I was going to say the most quirkily/avant garde-like creative people are more
successful than those who think inside the box. Though that may just be an
opinion.

------
shib71
This reminds me of Color. As though someone has managed to create money out of
spin and thin air.

~~~
southpolesteve
I wouldn't say they _created_ any money. Took investor's money? Yes

~~~
shib71
Fair enough, but the jarring disconnect for observers is the same.

